# setting up another tank



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

just thought id share what i got so far. i still have some plumbing to do, and aquascaping when its filled. but i snapped a few pics of the progress so far.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

love the driftwood and the lighting.
lookin good so far.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

project is on hold. there was a problem with the seal, and now my livingroom is a swimming pool.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

uh oh.:-(

hope it gets fixed soon! it looks like it will be a fantastic future tank!


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

yeah, ill just pull another 150 out from the tank stack behind my house and use that for now while i re seal this one. probably just use one of the acrylic ones. that will be a lot easier


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

well, i have a long day of tearing out carpet today, but hey, lets look on the bright side.


- i get to re start this project
- when i tore up the carpet in my house, i found that, apparently, i have nice hardwood floors underneath.
- now i can rebuild my stand the way i want it


so for now, i moved the tank back outside for resealing when ever i get done tearing out the carped and rearranging my living room.











(lol. you can kind of see the wood just inside the door where i started cutting out the carpet)[/quote]


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Good Luck On your projects


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

yeah, thanks. the living room project is a much bigger one at the moment, but once i get that squared away, im sure il be fine


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

that is nice hardwood floors!
I see you have two other tanks outside too. Good thing they are heavy enough that no one could steal them!

The tank is gorgeous sitting outside, lol!


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

Actually there are now 5 tanks back there. I had to move them all out of the living room to get to that corner of the carpet. There's one more you can kind of see through the doorway that I had to put in the passthrough to the kitchen. 
2 tanks are behind where I was standing. Along with 3 more upstairs one out front by the entrance to the house, and a bunch mor that are empty waiting to be set up. Lol.

What can I say... I have a problem. Lol


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

thats great though!
I have two and I have plans to get a larger tank, I just can't seem to find the right place for it.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

Make room. Lol.
I can't wait to get a big tank myself. Then I can get rid of some of my smaller ones.


----------

